# Bräcuhte Hilfe bei meinem PC Setup



## xXPrim3Xx (2. Juni 2014)

*Bräcuhte Hilfe bei meinem PC Setup*

Hey,

bin neu hier von daher weiß ich nicht ob das hier das richtige Thema ist.

Könnt Ihr mir sagen, ob die folgenden Komponennten zusammen passen?

Intel Core i7-4770K Box LGA1150 (1150 Sockel)
Asus Maximus Vi Extreme (c2) (1150 Sockel)
Cooler Master V8 GTS (1155 Sockel)
8GB Kit G.Skill TridentX PC3-19200UCL10
CM Storm Stryker Big Tower
Corsair Enthusiast Series RM850 Modular 80 Plus Gold 850 Watt
EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked 3GB DDR5 PCI Express
Western Digital 1TB SATA 6Gb/s
Samsung SSD 840 EVO Basic 120 GB Sata 6Gb/s

LG xXPrim3Xx


----------



## Shorty484 (2. Juni 2014)

Willst Du Übertakten? Wenn nicht reicht als Prozessor ein Intel Xeon E3 1230v3 und ein Mainboard mit H-Chipsatz. Wenn Du übertakten möchtest, lass den i7, aber auch hier reicht ein Mainboard mit Z-Chipsatz um die 100 Euro. Das von Dir gewählte Mainboard ist viel zu teuer und bringt Dir keine Vorteile gegenüber einem für 100 Euro.

Der Cooler Master ist für Sockel 1155, aufpassen das der auch für Sockel 1150 passt.

Beim RAM 8 GB 1600er nehmen, da reicht der Günstigste.

Das Netzteil ist viel zu viel, da reicht eins mit 550 Watt.

Bei der Grafikkarte ist die Frage, ob Dir nicht auch eine normale 780 reicht. Oder Du nimmst eine AMD R9 290, die ist günstiger und auf jeden Fall schnell genug.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juni 2014)

xXPrim3Xx schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> bin neu hier von daher weiß ich nicht ob das hier das richtige Thema ist.
> 
> Könnt Ihr mir sagen, ob die folgenden Komponennten zusammen passen?


 Hi erstmal.

Also, "passen" ja, aber mit deutlich weniger Geld könntest Du einen gleichstarken oder fast gleichstarken PC hinbekommen. 


- bei Gehäuse und Netzteil lassen sich locker um die 120€ sparen

- wenn Du übertakten willst, kannst Du trotzdem mindestens 150€ sparen

- wenn Du nicht übertakten willst, kannst Du sogar locker weitere 150€ sparen. Also insgesamt mind. 300€, und verlierst maximal das, was Du durch das Übertakten vielleicht an Leistung rausholen könntest. In der Regel bringt eine CPU-Übertaktung aber nicht sooo viel, also wenn Du 20% mehr Takt schaffst, hast Du in Games niemals auch so viel mehr FPS, sondern je nach Game vlt 10%, vlt auch nur 2-5%.

- bei der Grafikkarte kannst du 200€ sparen und verlierst nur ca 10% Leistung


*Im Detail:*



> Intel Core i7-4770K Box LGA1150 (1150 Sockel)
> Asus Maximus Vi Extreme (c2) (1150 Sockel)


 nur wenn Du übertakten willst, wäre das passend. Und selbst reicht ein viel günstigeres Board aus, und zwar viel viel VIEL günstiger. Selbst wenn Du ein OC-"Freak" bist, wo es auf kleine Unterschiede im BIOS-Menü geht, musst Du keinesfalls mehr als 150€ ausgeben. Und ohne OC wie gesagt nen Xeon E3-1230V3 + ein Board um die 60 bis 90 Euro: Hauptsache es bietet die Anschlüsse, die du brauchst.




> Cooler Master V8 GTS (1155 Sockel)


 is natürlich ein Monster-Teil - geht es da um die Optik? Rein von der Kühlung her ist nicht mehr als 35-45€ nötig auch für starkes OC. Ohne PC 20-30€ für nen leisen Kühler.



> 8GB Kit G.Skill TridentX PC3-19200UCL10


 mehr als DDR3-1600 bringt nix, zudem hat das Trident 1,65V. Für die Intels sollte man aber 1,5V nehmen. UND so RAM mit Kühlkörpern könnte mit dem CPU-Kühler in Konflikt geraten.



> CM Storm Stryker Big Tower


 wozu einen so großen Tower, und so teuer? Es gibt massenhaft gute und optimal durchdachte MIDI-Tower zwischen 40 bis 80 Euro, die auch eine ruhige Lüftung haben, und 4 Festplatten mindestens auch. 



> Corsair Enthusiast Series RM850 Modular 80 Plus Gold 850 Watt


 Viel zu viel - bei Gold-Effizienz und nem Markenmodell reichen 450-500W locker aus.



> EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked 3GB DDR5 PCI Express


 Die ist nur 10% schneller als eine AMD R9 290 für 360€ - wenn es Dir den Aufpreis wert ist, dann bitte...  




> Western Digital 1TB SATA 6Gb/s
> Samsung SSD 840 EVO Basic 120 GB Sata 6Gb/s


 Wenn es eine für 45-55€ mit 7200U/Min ist, dann passt das. Aber bloß nicht eine Black nehmen, die bringt Dir keine Vorteile, aber kann für Brummen im PC sorgen. SSD ist okay, aber bei Deinem Budget könntest Du auch direk 256GB nehmen und dann auch einige Games dort installieren, die von den schnellen Ladezeiten profitieren.


----------



## xXPrim3Xx (2. Juni 2014)

Okay könnt ihr mir denn mal einen PC zusammen basteln?
Budget: 2000 Euro

Jedoch würde ich gerne den Big Tower und den Kühler behalten weil es mir bei beiden auch um die Optik geht.

P.s Übertakten möchte ich nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juni 2014)

Es macht echt null Sinn, 2000€ auszugeben. Das ist pures Geld-Verbrennen. Die AMD R9 290 ist an sich die "teuerste" sinnvolle Karte - alles drüber bietet keine oder nur um die 10% mehrleistung, da sollte man lieber einfach 1-2 Spiele früher dann halt nachrüsten. Wenn die R9 290 nicht mehr reicht, wird die GTX 780 Ti auch nicht mehr viel länger ausreichen...  

Vorschlag (hab bei der Optik auf schwarz-rot-Töne geschaut) mit grob gerundeten Werten

Xeon E3-1230v3 => 210€
Dein gewünschter Kühler => 90€
Mainboard (hab mal auf die Optik geachtet) ASRock Fatal1ty H97 Performance (90-MXGTU0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder MSI H87-G43 Gaming (7816-029R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  => 90€
2x4GB RAM (auch wegen der Optik) G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-1600C9D-8GAO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  => 70€
Netzteil: Fractal Design Tesla R2 500W ATX 2.31 (FD-PSU-TS2B-500W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder Corsair CS Series Modular CS550M 550W ATX 2.3 (CP-9020076-EU/CP-9020076-UK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland => 70€
Das gewünschte Gehäuse => 140€ 
Festplatte am besten gleich 2000 GB, einfach irgendeine mit 7200 U/Min, die Dein Shop der Wahl auf Lager hat => 70€
SSD zB Crucial m500 mit 240GB => 90€
Irgendein  DVD-Brenner => 20€
Und das wichtigste: Grafikkarte zB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-03-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder  ASUS R9290-DC2OC-4GD5 DirectCU II OC, Radeon R9 290, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV05F0-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  => 370€


Dann kommst Du auf ca 1250€, wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet hab. Schneller als die R9 290 wäre erst die R9 290X für ca. 60€ mehr, Leistungsplus ca 10% - das wäre vlt noch okay. Hier diese ASUS R9290X-DC2OC-4GD5 DirectCU II OC, Radeon R9 290X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV05C0-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  Aber eine GTX 780 Ti kostet nochmal ca 140€ dazu, ist nicht schneller als die R9 290X. 

D.h. jeder Euro mehr als für meinen Vorschlag inkl. einer R9 290X wäre für die reine Leistung nicht sinnvoll, außer Du willst echt Geld zum Fenster rausschmeissen. Wenn Du unbedingt das Geld auch nutzen willst, dann kauf lieber ne noch größere Festplatte und eine SSD mit ~500GB, die Crucial m500 mit 480GB kostet ca 190€, und meinetwegen 16GB statt 8GB RAM - aber ansonsten kann man echt nix mehr sinnvoll an Mehrausgabe erzeugen, selbst wenn man wollte


----------



## xXPrim3Xx (3. Juni 2014)

Wobei der Tower ja schon 4 Lüfter hat und ich ein Board mit 5 Anschlüssen schon gerne bevorzugen würde.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juni 2014)

xXPrim3Xx schrieb:


> Wobei der Tower ja schon 4 Lüfter hat und ich ein Board mit 5 Anschlüssen schon gerne bevorzugen würde.



Also, erstmal ist die Frage, ob die Lüfter überhaupt ans Board drankommen. Bei den im Gehäuse mitgelieferten ist es nämlich meist so, dass die über EINEN gemeinsamen Stecker am Netzt eil angeschlossen werden. Zudem sind 4 Lüfter eh viel zu viel, es reicht ein guter hinten und maximal noch ein langsamer vorne völlig aus bei modernen CPU-Kühlern und Grafikkarten. Ich persönlich würde gar nicht alle vier Lüfter in Betrieb nehmen

Ansonsten ist aber so, dass das ASRock-Board ja laut den technischen Daten genug Anschlüsse hat: es hat 2x Anschlüsse für CPU-Lüfter (1x 4pin, 1x 3pin), dazu noch 1x 4Pin und 3x 3Pin für Gehäuselüfter. Und das MSI hat 2x 4Pin für CPU-Lüfter + 3x 4Pin Gehäuse.


----------



## xXPrim3Xx (3. Juni 2014)

okay danke.

Würde diese Konfiguration den reichen, um Bttlefield oder ähnliche spiele mit hoher Grafik auf dem Maximum zu spielen?

LG


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juni 2014)

xXPrim3Xx schrieb:


> okay danke.
> 
> Würde diese Konfiguration den reichen, um Bttlefield oder ähnliche spiele mit hoher Grafik auf dem Maximum zu spielen?
> 
> LG


Ja sicher - was für PC sollte denn sonst noch nötig sein, wenn selbst die derzeit beste Single-GPU-Karte (GTX 780 Ti) nur 10% besser ist? Meinst Du, dass man erst mit 1500-1600€ oder mehr solche Spiele spielen kann? ^^  PCs müssen schon seit ner Weile nicht mehr SO teuer sein nur für höchste Details - so c.a. 900€, dann hat man an sich schon die Obergrenze erreicht, wo man durch noch mehr Geld nur wenig an Mehrleistung bekommt. 

Die AMD R9 290 müsste an sich über 50-60 FPS schaffen auch auf Ultra in BF4. Im Grunde genommen würde sogar eine R9 280X oder Nvidia GTX 770 reichen für flüssiges Spielen auch von Top-Titeln. Die CPU reicht sowieso, für Games gibt es da keine, die wirklich nennenswert stärker wäre.


Aber natürlich kann es immer sein, dass ein Spieleentwickler in sein neues Game quasi "zum Protzen" einen Grafikmodus mit einbaut, der wirklich erst mit nem übertakteten Core i7-4770 und ZWEI GTX 780 im SLI-Verbund spielbar läuft, nur um dann halt werbewirksam sagen zu können "unser Spiel auf höchsten Details ist so krass, dass es Hardware für 1500€ braucht" - so war das zB bei Crysis 3. Man könnte zB auch absichtlich mega-auflösende Texturen einbauen und die Objekte mit noch mehr Polygonen versehen usw., nur um sagen zu können, wie fordernd die Grafikengine sein kann - doch beim Gamen siehst Du dann eh keinen Unterschied zwischen "hoch" und "ultra". Davon sollte man sich also nicht irre führen lassen. 

Die meisten Hersteller aber machen so nen Quatsch nicht, die gestalten die Grafikmodi "ultra" oder "max" so, dass Du das mit nem PC für ca 800€ noch gut spielen kannst. Wenn die wollten, könnten die noch einen weiteren "hardcore gfx"-Modus ins Spiel einbauen, der dann doch mehr verlangt. Aber das macht keinen Sinn, weil man da eben eh nicht wirklich nen Unterschied merken wird außer bei den FPS 


Und was natürlich auch passieren kann, so wie bei WatchDogs: schlecht optimiertes Game oder Treiber vor allem kurz nach Release, so dass man trotz Hammer-System Ruckler hat. Da arbeiten die Macher von WatchDogs aber auch grad dran, denn das ist klar ein technischer Fehler und nicht so, dass man doch NOCH stärkere Hardware braucht.


----------



## xXPrim3Xx (3. Juni 2014)

> Und was natürlich auch passieren kann, so wie bei WatchDogs: schlecht  optimiertes Game oder Treiber vor allem kurz nach Release, so dass man  trotz Hammer-System Ruckler hat. Da arbeiten die Macher von WatchDogs  aber auch grad dran, denn das ist klar ein technischer Fehler und nicht  so, dass man doch NOCH stärkere Hardware braucht.



Das habe ich auch schon von einem Freund gehört das da manchmal die FPS einbricht.

Was denkt ihr so pc sekber zusammen bauen oder zusammen bauen lassen?

Ich frage mal bei mir im Fachgeschäfft nach und lasse mir von denen mal eine Konfig zusammen bauen und gebe denen danach mal meine mal gucken ob die das genauso sehen mit der Konfiguration oder ob die mir was schlechteres verkaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juni 2014)

Also, in nem Fachgeschäft kann das deutlich teurer werden. Meine Preise sind von den bekannten etablierten, aber auch sehr günstigen Internetshops. Da kann der Laden vor Ort schnell mal zB bei der Grafikkarte 100€ mehr verlangen, auch weil er die damals selber teurer eingekauft hatte. Bei den großen Shops wird aber so viel verkauft, dass die selber auch beim Einkauf ständig "tagesaktuelle" Preise haben und diese weitergeben können-

Manche dieser Shops bauen dann auch den PC nach Deinem Wunsch zusammen, zB hardwareversand.de für 30€ Aufpreis. Den Kühler müsstest Du aber dann selber montieren, da Du einen so großen Kühler nicht sicher in einem PC vormontiert per DHL verschicken kannst.


----------



## xXPrim3Xx (4. Juni 2014)

Also das mit dem Kühler war auch das Problem bei atelco.de


----------



## xXPrim3Xx (4. Juni 2014)

> Xeon E3-1230v3 => 210€
> Dein gewünschter Kühler => 90€
> Mainboard (hab mal auf die Optik geachtet) ASRock Fatal1ty H97 Performance (90-MXGTU0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder MSI H87-G43 Gaming (7816-029R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland => 90€
> 2x4GB RAM (auch wegen der Optik) G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-1600C9D-8GAO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland => 70€
> ...



Könntest du mir mal sagen, welche der entweder oder Komponennten du bevorzugen würdest und warum also wo du mir zwei zur Auswahl gegeben hast?.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juni 2014)

atelco und hardwareversand sind quasi der gleiche shop - wenn Du was "vor Ort" kaufen willst, könntest Du zu einer Atelco-Filiale gehen - ist aber dann was teurer als online bei den shops wie hardwareversand. mindfactory usw. 

Beim Board würd ich das nehmen, was Dir besser gefllt. Beim MSI aufpassen, dass es das "Gaming" ist, denn es gibt das auch ohne den Zusatz "Gaming" mit anderen Farben.

Beim Netzteil hat das Corsair den Vorteil, dass Du die Kabel abnehmen kannst, die man nicht braucht - so kann man im Gehäuse besser für Ordnung und Luft sorgen.


Bei der Grafikkarte: die Asus ist ein wenig übertaktet, kostet aber dann halt mehr. Und die Sapphire gäb es ebenfalls als übertaktete Version Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-40G)  daher würd ich die Sapphire nehmen. Relativ leise sind eigentlich beide. Kannst ja hier lesen 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full und 61577 - 4096MB Asus Radeon R9 290 DirectCU II OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0    zudem kann man die Lüftereinstellungen auch selber anpassen, falls es einem am Ende doch noch etwas zu laut wird. Ich weiß nicht, ob es auch bei den R9 290 so ist, aber manche solcher Oberklasse/HighEnd-Karten haben auch Zieltemperaturen eingestellt, d.h. die geben eventuell Gas, bis zB 90 Grad erreicht werden - in dem Modus drehen die Lüfter dann auf, damit man halt möglichst viel Takt hat, Hauptsache die Temp bleibt bei 90 Grad. Wenn man aber wiederum festlegt, dass ma nur 80 Grad haben will, müssen die Lüfter nicht so weit aufdrehen, und der Takt ist dabei dann auch nicht VIEL geringer


----------



## xXPrim3Xx (5. Juni 2014)

Wie viele jahre denkst du kann ich deises setup verwenden um spiele auf ultra zu spielen?


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juni 2014)

Das kann Dir niemand sagen - wie gesagt: grad bei "ultra" ist es so, dass man schon jetzt einfach die Texturen und die Objekt-Details erhöhen, AntiAliasing zwangsweise auf 32x stellen, dazu noch Downsampling als Zwang einfügen und das alles dann "ultra" nennen könnte, und schwupps: schon schafft das nicht mal ein 6000€-PC...    aber die Bauteile sind halt aktuell Top, die werden bei "normaler" Entwicklung der Spieleanforderungen wohl in 2 Jahren noch für "hoch" reichen, und dann wäre VIELLEICHT eine neue Grafikkarte sinnvoll, die CPU wird noch länger ausreichen.

Aber wenn DER PC in zB 3-4 Jahren nich mal mehr für "mittel" reicht, dann reicht auch ein PC nicht viel länger aus, der 500€ mehr kostet.


----------



## xXPrim3Xx (5. Juni 2014)

Nochmal zum Prozessor. XEON Prozessoren sind aber ja eher für Server gedacht anstatt für Desktop Pc´s. Wäre es da nicht sinvoll doch den i7 zu nehmen oder was sind da deiner Meinung nach die Vorteile eines Xeon bzw. was ist so anders daran.
Mache eine Ausbildung auf dem Gebiet deswegen Frage ich grade nochmal nach weil bei uns ausschließlich XEON Prozessoren in die Server kommen und nicht in die Desktop PC`s.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juni 2014)

Xeons sind zwar Seitens Marketing für Server "gedacht", aber technisch sind das in aller Regel nur ganz leicht abgewandelte normale Desktop-CPUs. Früher war es mal so, dass die Xeons teilweise nur auf speziellen Server-Mainboards liefen.

Speziell der E3-1230v3 ist aber ein ganz normaler Core i7-4770, nur dass er ein BISSCHEN weniger Takt hat (3,3 statt 3,4GHz) und keine eingebaute Grafikeinheit, die man aber ja nur braucht, wenn man einen PC ohne Grafikkarte benutzen will. Bei nem Spiele-PC aber hat man ja ne Grafikkarte. Für nen Büro-PC würd ich dann halt den i7-4770 nehmen, weil der durch die Grafikeinheit gleichzeitig die Grafikkarte ersetzt.


----------



## xXPrim3Xx (6. Juni 2014)

OKay dann schaue ich mal und frage mal in meinem Computer Fachgeschäfft nach was die von der Konfiguration halten.


----------

